# pkg-config



## bsd5543 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi all,

Hope somebody can help me out here. On the last upgrade I did not pay attention to /usr/ports/UPDATING:


```
devel/pkg-config has been replaced by devel/pkgconf
# portmaster -o devel/pkgconf devel/pkg-config
```

I've currently the pkgconf installed and when I try to do an upgrade on older ports I am receiving following message:


```
cannot install: Unknown component pkgconfig
```

Is there any chance to fix this?

Th_anks_.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 25, 2013)

Just delete them both. They're not really needed to run anything, they're build dependencies. The proper one will get installed if something needs it.


----------



## bsd5543 (Oct 26, 2013)

Not a good advice so far:


```
# portmaster firefox

===>>> No valid installed port, or port directory given
===>>> Try portmaster --help

===>>> Killing background jobs
Terminated
```


----------



## kpa (Oct 26, 2013)

How is this new problem related to your original question?


----------



## scottro (Oct 26, 2013)

Your second issue is actually unrelated.  It seems as if it's a syntax error.  The command should be
`portmaster www/firefox`


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 26, 2013)

It can only be `portmaster firefox` when firefox is already installed. Otherwise, see previous post.


----------



## jekyll530 (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re:*



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> Just delete them both. They're not really needed to run anything, they're build dependencies. The proper one will get installed if something needs it.



Hi,

I've got the same problem. I did so, but am still not able to build some ports.


```
root@FreeBSD[/usr/ports/x11/pixman]# make configure
===>  pixman-0.30.2 cannot install: Unknown component pkgconfig.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/pixman.
root@FreeBSD[/usr/ports/x11/pixman]#
```


----------

